# Is Canidae ALS better than Blue Buffalo?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Hello. I will be making the switch from puppy food to adult food, and I figured that if I'm switiching, I might as well check to see what's best. Currently Lucy is on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. I've checked, and the Canidae ALS is available in my area.

Should I stay with the Blue and go to their adult food? Or switch to Canidae? She seems to be doing well on the Blue Puppy. But I've heard the Canidae is better.

TIA


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

Blue Buffalo looks to be pretty good, and I have read here in the threads that many people like the look of it also. If you like what it does for your dog and the cost is not a problem in making you want to change, you may just keep going with what your dog is doing well with. dog food analyis : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
would be the place to go and research if you want to change. Canidae is a good brand, I switched my dogs to it a few months back and I see a huge upgrade in their health and appearance, but then I upgraded from Iam's a 1 star food. Blue Buffalo is rated a 4 star and Canidae ALS is a 5 star (the other canidae's are a 4 I think) so there is not a great deal of rating difference (just seems to be a bit lower inthe actual meat contant of the foods.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for your input.
I will probably compare prices and see.
Lucy likes the Blue just fine, but like I said, she'll eat _anything_, The only one probllem is that she's occasionally gassy. That's only a real problem in the car!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I brought home a sample bag on Canadae when I was visiting my parents (it's easily found in the Dallas area) and my dog would not touch it even once I put chicken broth on it she turned her nose up to it.

When Pandora made the switch from puppy food to adult food i put her on Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which is a 6 star food i believe (maybe 5?) and she LOVES it. The only problem is the Petsmart here seems to run out of it quite often so i also buy Solid Gold barking at the moon and mix the two foods that way if Petsmart is out of blue buffalo i can get solid gold without upsetting her system.

It also makes the food last so much longer.

Also, if you bug one of the dog trainers at Petsmart they usually give me $3 off coupons.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

SMoore said:


> I brought home a sample bag on Canadae when I was visiting my parents (it's easily found in the Dallas area) and my dog would not touch it even once I put chicken broth on it she turned her nose up to it.
> 
> When Pandora made the switch from puppy food to adult food i put her on Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which is a 6 star food i believe (maybe 5?) and she LOVES it. The only problem is the Petsmart here seems to run out of it quite often so i also buy Solid Gold barking at the moon and mix the two foods that way if Petsmart is out of blue buffalo i can get solid gold without upsetting her system.
> 
> ...


Ringo really likes Canidae. He goes as far as picking out his old food (trying to transition) and putting it on the floor so only the Canidae is left in the bowl.

Just different tastes.


----------

